# What's your car flashlight?



## Handlobraesing (Sep 25, 2006)

What flashlight do you keep in your daily driver?

Me:
There is absolutely no room in the trunk. Under the floor mat in the trunk is the spare tire and there's hardly enough room for the spare tire + tire iron.

Right now, I have a Mag 2D in the side pocket in the rear seat, but that thing is using up the ENTIRE rear pocket on that side and it is in plain view. People are known to break windows to steal coins and soda cans in bad neighborhood and sometimes I'm forced to park in such area, so I really don't feel like losing my window over a Maglite. I'm thinking of switching to Minimag 3AA shoved in between backrest and seat cusion in the rear...


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Sep 25, 2006)

Fenix L2T in the Glove box


----------



## vtunderground (Sep 25, 2006)

UK 4AA eLED with lithium batteries, tucked away in the glove box.


----------



## karlthev (Sep 25, 2006)

Inova 24/7 and whatever I am carrying on my person--005, HDS, CR2 Ion...


Karl


----------



## paulr (Sep 25, 2006)

PT Surge in glove box, keychain 5mm led on keys. I might add a 3aaa headlamp to the glove box since I have a spare one around now.


----------



## dash8 (Sep 25, 2006)

SN II clone running a WXOT and Downboy 1000. I keep it in the drivers door compartment. A very handy light. 

G.


----------



## KDOG3 (Sep 25, 2006)

Got a 2AA mini-mag with the Nite Ize led drop in in the center armrest...


----------



## Sharpdogs (Sep 25, 2006)

A Safe-Light Super Bright clipped to the cup holder and 3 D cell mag behind the site.


----------



## Aaron1100us (Sep 25, 2006)

SP PP lux in glove box, Brinkmann Maxfire in center console and 22w AE powerlight and Mag85 in back seat. I need to get some kind of emergency road side light/ LED Marker or something incase of emergencies though.


----------



## Christoph (Sep 25, 2006)

An early 80s 2 D mag with an MR driver with 6xL91s and a w-bin luxV in the door pocket a Jil bus carrying 2 L91s for the Jil DD on the keyring. A Modded Forsight 2X123 cell light running a DB at 400ma with a SWOH lux I hanging on the dash with a cell phone clip.and a turbo flare under the back seat.


----------



## GadgetTravel (Sep 25, 2006)

I have an Inova X5T and a Surefire E2e in the deep part of the center console.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 25, 2006)

River Rock 2AAA and a PT Attitude plus whatever's in my pocket and on keychain.

Geoff


----------



## Led-Ed (Sep 25, 2006)

Inova X5T in blue and Surefire G2


----------



## Al (Sep 25, 2006)

River rock 2AAA in driver's door armrest


----------



## jtice (Sep 25, 2006)

Inova T4,
mounted up under the dash in its charging cradle.
Always charged and ready to go.

~John


----------



## WDR65 (Sep 25, 2006)

Streamlight TL-3 in map pocket. Mag 6D in clips beside the seat. Inova Radiant AAA in the glove box. Surefire U2 and Streamlight propoly lux tucked between the seats.


----------



## Danbo (Sep 25, 2006)

Surefire C3 Centurion with LED head.


----------



## witake (Sep 25, 2006)

6C Maglite ROP mod next to my seat.


----------



## sween1911 (Sep 25, 2006)

I haven't had a dedicated car light in a while. Not since the batteries in my ole trusty Mag3D leaked and locked up, prompting me to chuck it in the garbage. I usually have my lights in my briefcase or coat pocket, so they go where I go. I've been toying with the idea of a rechargeable mounted in the vehicle somewhere, but nothing says "Break in and steal me!" like cool stuff with little blinking lights.


----------



## meat (Sep 25, 2006)

Surefire G2 in the console


----------



## DUQ (Sep 25, 2006)

I have a Pelican 2AA Mitylite but im trying to find a good spot to mount a Surefire 8X. Imalost thinking of a Streamlight TT 1L.


----------



## Manzerick (Sep 25, 2006)

one 4 D cell mag with LED upgrade srtuffed between the drivers seat and console. A 4 d cell craftsman "maglike" stuffed betwwen the passangers seat and console. 

Always have my trusty Arc-p on my car keys (not to mention my E1L with Kl4 head in my pocket and the Big Q-3 in my back pack lol)


Ohh ya, and a very low powered emergeny LED light in the trunk. I left it riunning for two days in the trunk by accident and it still gives out light!!! 


Ya, I have a problem


----------



## jar3ds (Sep 25, 2006)

*you ALL have it wrong!* 

I carry a Princeton Tec Quad or EOS *HEADLAMP*... how many of you on a cold rainy night when you break down on the highway are going to change out your tire by trying to 'prop' your flashlight at just the right angle to change your tire... or try to check your oil with a flashlight in your mouth or in do the task one handed...

Using a headlamp will allow you to work in a dark environment without having to think about your flashlight... I keep a pack of sealed lithiums AAA's so that if the set I have in the headlamp goes out I have the best backups that money can buy... Even if those cells go out... any gas station in america will have AAA's... they won't always have 123A's...

These lights last a LONG time and provide plenty of light for any hands on task... while not being anoying... they are waterproof and impact resisant... and will aid if you need to walk from your vechile to a gas station miles away... You have your path perfectly illuminated while keeping your hands free... They have a blink mode built in as a warning beacon if your broke down (so cars can see you) while also having three levels of regulated light thats bright enough to walk around to being able to simply read a map... 

This is a the light for a car...

p.s.

for my spotting I use a ROP HI 2" FM Bezel 2C 2x18650... but the headlamp is used much more


----------



## powernoodle (Sep 25, 2006)

- SL Ultrastinger
- SL 4AA Propolymer Lux
- Fenix P1
- Vector rechargeable spotlight

peace


----------



## Roy (Sep 25, 2006)

I generally keep a Lightwave 4000 in the space between the door and the driver's seat. The 4000 has a nice wide pattern and a LONG runtime.


----------



## underdust (Sep 25, 2006)

In my glove box I have:

Eternalight ErgoMarine 
Fenix L2P head on L1P body 
LRI Proton

(It now occurs to me that I may want something with a little more throw in there).


I also have a red Photon Freedom clanking around in one of my cup holders.


----------



## sigp6 (Sep 25, 2006)

Inova X5 and Surefire G2 in each vehicle.


----------



## indycrucible (Sep 25, 2006)

SL 4AA Propolymer 7-LED in the glove box
Inova X5 in my pocket
PM6 2390 in my messenger bag


----------



## dulridge (Sep 25, 2006)

Single cell (123) TwinTask clone and one of these headlamps http://www.initiallights.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=23&products_id=53 in the glovebox. Plus whatever lights I have on my person. Every keyring I have has a fauxton on it and i usually have an Orb Raw on my person.

The headlamp leaves the hands free to change the wheel. This would, however, assume that there were a spare in the car... Must get one some time.


----------



## elgarak (Sep 25, 2006)

I do not leave a light in the car. I have my EDC. I usually get my backpack for longer rides, with a big assortment of lights, tools and emergency accessories. I have packed an Inova 24/7 with the magnet holder specifically for car emergencies.


----------



## Mad1 (Sep 25, 2006)

L1T and a G2 in the glovebox, plus some spare batteries.

I also EDC an L1


----------



## SilverFox (Sep 25, 2006)

Let's see... I have a Lightwave 4000, PT Tec 40, TigerLight, Titian headlamp, and various key chain button cell lights.

Since I never break down or have flat tires, I have to invent ways to use my vehicle lights...  (knock on wood... several times...).

Tom


----------



## NeonLights (Sep 25, 2006)

We've got four cars, I could be driving any one of them on any given day. They all have the same types of lights in them though. Each car has in its glovebox a 2-123 lithium cell incan light for when I need lots of light (either a Brinkmann Legend or a SF G2) and 2-AA lithium powered MiniMag with an LED drop-in for longer runtime when less light is needed.

-Keith


----------



## cdosrun (Sep 25, 2006)

Mag 6D under the mat in the passenger footwell, MiniMag + Opalec New Beam in the glove compartment and a 3 Million CP spotlight in the boot + the normal ones in my pockets.

I normally use the 6D first, but haven't had to in some time.

Andrew


----------



## pmsar35 (Sep 25, 2006)

A Surefire E2e with adapter to allow use of a 6P head and P61 bulb, spare CR123's in a Surefire SC-1 spares case, a UK 4C incandescent and whatever I'm EDC'ing, currently a McLux III - PD.

My wife's car has a 3 D-cell Maglite and a small 3 LED light...hmm, I'm going to have to upgrade her lights <g>!


----------



## Lit Up (Sep 25, 2006)

coleman 2D with SMJLED. I prefer cold plastic/rubber over aluminum in the winter months.


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Sep 25, 2006)

edit


----------



## benighted (Sep 25, 2006)

I keep my C3 centurioin in the glove box and a Pelican 1010 case with batteries and spare G90 lamp in the pocket behind the seat.


----------



## Coop57 (Sep 25, 2006)

A Mag 3D Led and it seconds as a persauder. And a SL 4A Luxeon LED for awesome throw. Almost forgot -a dorcy AAA for map reading.


----------



## bitslammer (Sep 25, 2006)

Inova 24/7 for both the car and ESPECIALLY the motorcycle. I usualy have more in my laptop case etc., but I love the Inova specifically for vehichles. If you break down on a motorcycle it nice to know that you can magnetic clamp that wonderfull strobe and make sure you're seen. I also has the joy of loosing a headlihgt once on my 1972 Honda. Inova 24/7 securely clamped to handlebars and I have a respectable low throw headlight for the 20 minute ride home.


----------



## BlackDecker (Sep 25, 2006)

Jar3ds has the right idea. A River Rock 2AAA flashlight AND a PT Aurora headlamp. Having both hands free makes resolving roadside emergencies at night that much easier.


----------



## Omega Man (Sep 25, 2006)

A 3D mag with Craftsman 3xAAA luxeon dropped in, in the driver's side door. A River Rock 2xAAA clipped to driver's visor. And a Radio Shack 1MCP spotlight in the trunk. Had a Brinkmann Maxfire LX in the trunk too, and am not sure if it's going back in or not.
A head lamp would be better though, good call Jar3D.


----------



## Lee1959 (Sep 25, 2006)

5 C Cell Maglight laying aganist the councel for the 4 wheel drive, and a Inova X0 (old version) and Brinkman Headlamp in the glovebox.

Both my truck and my wife's van carry the same lights.


----------



## iced_theater (Sep 25, 2006)

Surefire 8NX with regular and Turbo heads


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Sep 25, 2006)

1. STREAMLIGHT SCORPION 
In the driver's armrest; good Throw/rain-fog cutting incan for managing traffic at/around an accident scene (until the police arrive).

2. MAG 3-C 
Wedged between driver's seat and door; also good for the above. Good to pass out to the typically-without-a-flashlight (or clue) stunned passerby who may be nevertheless talked into helping out until the cops arrive (or to loan to the LEOs when THEIR lights fail. Trust me -- they do). Also, especially handy/reachable for whacking car-jackers approaching as you enter/exit your car... or when your pistol runs outta ammo.

3. INOVA X5 LED
In the glove box. Long runtime and nice, soft flood for roadside repairs.

4. PHOTON (red)
Hanging from steering column. Good for subtly illuminating interior/searching for dropped items... without destroying your night-vision.

PLUS... the usual SF E2L, Infinity Ultra-G, and Arc or Peak Matty on me.

Since I've been in a bunch of night accidents -- and happened upon many others where the "don't-get-involved" folks just stood around with their thumbs up their bewildered @ss waiting for the Tooth Fairy to arrive -- I've learned the value of Being Prepared (despite the usual "paranoid" label from naive Sheeple). Saved a few lives and prevented compounding/additional accidents, too.

And don't ask about the big Survival Kit in my cavernous/condominium-izable trunk. But then, I don't drive some micro-miniature claustrophobic tin can for politically-correct Bambi-huggers with barely enough room for a cup of granola.


----------



## woodasptim (Sep 25, 2006)

Ultrastinger on the charger next to the driver seat, Surefire 6p in the door pocket, Minimag in the glove box with spares carrier for the 6p, Solitaire in the ashtray, Inova Microlight hanging from the rearview mirror, and Thor 15MCP behind the seat. All hidden from plainview except the microlight. Plus I personally edc a Orb Raw and Fenix L1p. I'd have more in there, but my wife keeps taking them.


----------



## Danintex (Sep 25, 2006)

Inova T3 in the 4WD deal on the floor and in winter an L5 in the door. T3 always lights up and I don't have to worry about marring that beautiful black finish.


----------



## WNG (Sep 25, 2006)

Main car holds a Maxfire LX in the glovebox.
Trunk carries an Energizer Hardcase 4AA with SMJLED PR bulb.
Also a cig lighter powered 12V spotlight in the emergency bag.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Sep 25, 2006)

My just in case lights:

Gerber TX3 in glovebox
Mag 2C 'Sleeper' in driver's door.
Mag 2D stock in passenger door.
Mag 3D with Diamond LUX 3 upgrade, Petzl Zoom headlamp and Nuwai variable output LUX 3 in boot.
Fauxton on car keys - both sets.

However, since I'm always there when the car is driven, add between five to seven other lights as well!

I'm thinking of removing the Mag 2C 'sleeper' because I'm frightened of multi lithium celled lights left unattended, especially in a car full of petrol in my garage!!


Be lucky...


And just in case, first aid kit, 6 litres of water, paper towels, blanket, gloves, and three complete Army day ration packs - assorted flavours (I LOVE the fruit biscuits and the custard puddings are very stodgy and delicious!)


----------



## fasuto (Sep 25, 2006)

Similar to dulridge.
I have a TwinTask clone with two litiums AA's and a Energizer headlamp (2 levels, white and red leds).

Maybe in near future i'll change the TT clone for a VB-16


----------



## Owen (Sep 25, 2006)

There may be some others in a carry bag, temporarily stuck in the console, along with my EDC lights, but these three that stay in the truck all the time:
-CMG Ultra-G for use inside the truck. It either hangs from the lighter by a short loop of 550 cord, or sits in one of the cupholders on the console. 
-Surefire Z3 with SRTH for outside the truck. It's between the driver seat and console. 
-Petzl Tikka in the glove compartment in case I have to change a tire, or get under the hood in the dark. Comes out for camping, but I haven't done much of that the last couple of years.


----------



## Bright Scouter (Sep 25, 2006)

I agree about the headlamp. I have, however, never used it. There is a cheap headlamp in each glove box. But the light that is used MUCH more often is a SF G2 in every glovebox or cd console.


----------



## gggarf (Sep 25, 2006)

Steamlight Polystinger in center console. Charger on hump.
Surefire G2
Mag 2D
Energizer LED Headlamp
UK 2AAA keychain light

Wife's Car
Streamlight Polystinger in center console
Mag 3D
Brinkman Maxfire


----------



## chmsam (Sep 25, 2006)

A gerber 3AA Reactor with lithiums that's been there for years and a 2D MagLED that has replaced the Mag 3D that was in there for 10 years or so. There's often an LED flasher beacon/road marker, too.

Those are the lights that live in the vehicle, but of course that doesn't include the lights in the FatBoy that goes everywhere with me.


----------



## Gromulus (Sep 25, 2006)

2004 Toyota 4Runner V8 4WD Limited

Inova X1 in center console
Streamlight ProPoly 4AA Luxeon in glovebox
Brinkmann Q-Beam 3,000,000 12V in back (for 12v rear outlet)


----------



## Gern Blanston (Sep 25, 2006)

Surefire A2 Aviator in the console, and an HDS Ultimate 60 in my pocket. Oh, My M6 Guardian also goes with me in the center console, and it comes inside beside my bed at night.


----------



## ringzero (Sep 26, 2006)

It's amazing that most of you guys stash several lights in your car - some of you list up to half-a-dozen or more - but neglect the single most useful light to keep in a car: the headlamp.

I'd much rather have a reliable, long runtime headlamp in my car than some insanely bright, expensive Surefire or 300 lumen MagMod. In other words, a $10 Eveready LED headlamp beats a $200+ Surefire flashlight every time for car duty.

Especially in bad weather, when you have to deal with a flat, tinker under the hood, or, God forbid, crawl under the vehicle. Then you'll realize how blessed you are to have light effortlessly projected on whatever you look at, with both hands free to do whatever you need to do.

Suppose your're stranded in the middle of nowhere and you have to walk for miles to get help. That happened to me, and I was very happy to have a long runtime headlamp to light my way.

For 90% of what you'll need to do, a Streamlight Enduro or its sibling, the RR headlamp from Target, are good enough. Bright enough on high, and probably bright enough on low, for any car-related task. Tiny, rugged, waterproof, and outrageous runtime on low. Buy one for each car, load with lithium AAAs, then forget about it till you need it. Cost: around $15.

Along with a headlamp, toss in a reliable flashlight. Brand is not important. Mag or MagLED, Ray-O-Vac Industrial, Streamlight PP 4AA or 3C Lux, whatever you like. Anything rugged and water-resistant will do. If you use alkalines, it's probably better to store the light empty: keep its batteries next to it, ready to load. Someone on another thread on emergency lights suggested getting a translucent traffic wand to slip on the end for signaling. For a few bucks, it sounds like a good idea. Cost: $10 to $35, depending on your preference.

Optional: toss an inexpensive 2AAA or 2AA in the glovebox or center console for in-car tasks, looking at maps, hunting for things dropped on floor, etc. RR 2AAA or Inova Radiant 2AAA are decent, inexpensive lights. Cost: around $10.

And there you are. For as little as 25 bucks total, you're well prepared. Certainly better prepared than 95% of the cars out there on the road. And, dare I say it, better prepared than many flashaholics carrying hundreds of dollars worth of lights that may be stolen out of their cars. If all of these lights are stolen from your car, you're out 25 to 60 bucks, depending on your selection.

Finally, it's a huge advantage for car lights to run on commonly available batteries that can be resupplied at any gas station or convenience store. The CR123 lights are OK, better for cold weather, but you need to always carry plenty of spare batteries in the car.


----------



## lightemup (Sep 26, 2006)

An E1e in the glove box, an Inova 24/7 in the boot and whatever's on me


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Sep 26, 2006)

Ringzero makes two valid points re:

1. The oft-overlooked utility of a HEADLAMP for roadside repairs, and 

2. The practical value of commonly-found ALKALINE battery lights for just-in-case use.

The one caveat I'd offer re alkalines is: they LEAK. And ruin lights. Or simply die. Especially inside a car in climes where year-round temps swing from sub-freezing to 115 degrees. This requires checking 'em frequently and replacing 'em annually... even discarding batts that may fire up a light but be overdue to die. 

And storing spare alkalines long-term in a car is futile. So, the cost of turning these batteries over properly should be factored into the equation.

That's where lithium battery driven lights still shine, thanks to their relative invulnerability to heat and cold. Perhaps a sound alternative is a REGULATED AA driven light that'll run on both alk AND lithium AAs. The nifty Fenix L2P makes the cut, and the Peak Kilimanjaro and Infinity Ultra also work.

I once "lost" my original Surefire 6P in the trunk of a car FOR 5 YEARS! That sucker got baked and frozen annually. Countless times. And when I found it, it lit up just fine (Duracell 123s). So, while a lot of those expensive 123-driven LED lights would be painful to lose to theft, I've just decided to hedge my bets with BOTH types (alk & lithium) in my car. Ain't that the CPF credo?

Costs a little more. Cheap insurance. My loved ones are worth it, and they think I am, too (though their judgement's flawed!).


----------



## HonorKnight (Sep 26, 2006)

Maglite 2AA LED in Nite-ize spare battery holster. Also river rock 2AAA and river rock headlight. Inexpensive in case of break in, but enough light to last all night long. Energizer lithium batteries.


----------



## bfg9000 (Sep 26, 2006)

Each car has a Maxfire LX with BOG module. ~2 hours to 50% runtime on primary 123As. Also a Versabrite with SMJLED for clipping to sleeve, hat or pocket. Runtime is ~35 hours to 50% on lithiums, which is about double that of the PR version with boost circuit.

Yes, I have no incans in the cars.


----------



## bruddamoke (Sep 26, 2006)

Brinkman Maxfire in door pocket, fauxton in ashtray. I can mouth either one, so never got around to a headlight. Also have EDC in pocket (L2P w/ CR123 body). If laptop is with me, there is usually something in the case.


----------



## ringzero (Sep 26, 2006)

TonkinWarrior said:


> I once "lost" my original Surefire 6P in the trunk of a car FOR 5 YEARS! That sucker got baked and frozen annually. Countless times. And when I found it, it lit up just fine (Duracell 123s). So, while a lot of those expensive 123-driven LED lights would be painful to lose to theft, I've just decided to hedge my bets with BOTH types (alk & lithium) in my car. Ain't that the CPF credo?



Great story TonkinWarrior.

I've been toying with the idea of adding one of the Streamlight TwinTask lithium battery lights to my car, for cold resistance and long term battery stability. Nice rugged little lights for $20 to $25. Won't break me up if it gets stolen out of the car.

Your account of the lost and found 6P has convinced me that it's a good idea.


----------



## NightHiker (Sep 26, 2006)

Right now i have an Advancemart Ghost in the glove box for reading maps and my PT EOS in the trunk along with my hiking gear, cause ive been storing it there. I think i might get a cheap headlamp to sit there permanantly and maybe a slightly brighter handheld as well.


----------



## Cuso (Sep 26, 2006)

Maxfire LX in the glove compartment, Fenix P1 in the keys, Q3 on the jeans "little pocket"


----------



## lightplay22 (Sep 26, 2006)

I keep a streamlight twin task 2L in family cars and a G2 in work van. Always have HDS and A2 with me and will bring an ultra stinger and stinger on occasion. On any special occasion I have a bag with PT eos, scorpion, E1, batteries, etc that I grab going out the door of our house. Also keep another eos in work van at all times.


----------



## vic303 (Sep 26, 2006)

A Petzl Zoom headlamp resides in the van. Plus whatever I have on my person, which is at least a Photon II and a Fenix L1P.


----------



## bimemrboy318 (Sep 26, 2006)

A Brightstar 2D that I got from work. I replaced the stock PR bulb with a Mag White Star KPR bulb... much whiter but not really brighter....

Yeah I know... at least I'm carrying a flashlight in my vehicle! My most expensive flashlight is my new Mini Mag LED 2xAA.


----------



## skalomax (Sep 26, 2006)

I Keep a Inova T3 w/2 Batteries. Comes in Handy Alot!


----------



## Duc Nguyen (Sep 26, 2006)

Surefire U2 in the console, M3 in the back seat


----------



## Illum (Sep 26, 2006)

Jr Lux in the glove box
Super I watt hidden if the cigarette dust bin [with grill removed and no i dont smoke]
Scorpion, XO3, and A2 on me at all times, 1 stylus in the door pocket [map reading, finding small stuff etc], G2 in console with T1

um...Plumbers candles in the trunk...[i dunno who put them there but as long as they dont melt their in there]


----------



## dig-it (Sep 26, 2006)

Not much space in the glove compartment, P1 stays in there. Arc P on my key set, QIII and L1P that stays in my toolbag.


----------



## Dandrop (Sep 26, 2006)

Inova 24/7 + 2 batts. I dont leave expensive lights anymore because my car has been broken into before. I dont want to turn a kleptomaniac in a flashaholic,


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 26, 2006)

Minimag 2AA knock-offs with SMJLEDs running on L91 Lithiums (one in glovebox, one in trunk). And a couple of photon-clone keychain lights (plus whatever I'm carrying at the time).


----------



## fleegs (Sep 26, 2006)

I do not have any flashlights or headlamps in my car.


rob


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 26, 2006)

A M*gcharger60 on the center hump.

A 3C M*gled, a 3AA M*gled, a Maxfire w/P60 and a Minim*g w/Lambda LUXIII and a NiteIze headstrap. which could take either AA M*g.

Plus of course my P1 and an older Inova Keychain LED on my keys.


----------



## Blindasabat (Sep 26, 2006)

Inova T3 for streetsign or address spotting (lack of spill perfect for shining out the windows), Nuwai ALX2611 for 3 hours of good wide beam, Inova X5 with Blue LEDs for impersonating a police car (works better than you'd think).
All kept in center console.


----------



## Chuck289 (Sep 27, 2006)

Just a MiniMag 2AA in the glovebox.


----------



## yaesumofo (Sep 27, 2006)

3D mag/spaceneedle type VII heavy flashlight.
Not only will it let you see in the night, you can make short work of car windows with one of these.
Nice and bright and long runtime.
Yaesumofo


----------



## turbodog (Sep 27, 2006)

hds in the glove box

firefly on my keyring... and since I always leave my keys in the truck I would call that a vehicle light

Yes, the keys are in there all the time, in the ignition. And it's unlocked to boot. I plan on getting a 'steal me' sign next week.


----------



## shifty646 (Sep 27, 2006)

Q3 with 4 spare CR123's.


----------



## Tronic (Sep 27, 2006)

I have in my car:

- Wolf Eyes Sniper with 3.7V bulb running on 18650.
- Cheap 2AA flashlight with SMJLED PR bulb.
- Pak-Lite
- A bunch of spare batteries.

Maybe I purchase the Glo-Toob if the CR123 version is released.


----------



## Wyeast (Sep 27, 2006)

A pair of Dorcy Spyders reside in our two cars. This on top of whatever motley assortment I happen to be EDC'ing that day.


----------



## red600 (Sep 27, 2006)

Glove compartment
-Inova 24/7
-Petzl Tikka Plus

Keys
-5mm emilion keychain light

The 24/7 is not only good for the emergency beacon mode. The low mode is great for passenger map reading without blinding the driver. The headlamp was a leftover from when I upgraded my hiking gear to a Tikka XP.


----------



## Bror Jace (Sep 27, 2006)

For over a decade, I had a 5C Maglite in my car for light and protection in case anyone in a really bad neighborhood tried to drag me from my car. Well, the light would come with me. Thankfully, that never happened.

Earlier this year, I checked the light and though it still worked, one of the cells leaked and I beat the [email protected] out of the light to remove the offending cell. I can't believe it still works.

Now, I just carry a 2-CR123 3 watt MXDL V along with a new Dorcy AAA on my keychain. I may also carry a decent 2AA light ... one of the multi-LED lights from DAE. I'll change the cells every other year to avoid leaks.

I have a hard time shelling out for lithium AAs.


----------



## dlrflyer (Sep 27, 2006)

For me, I've got a 4D lantern type flashlight in both my vehicles. They have adjustable stands so I can aim them. Only cost about $6 or 7. Potent enough to read street signs and house numbers. Also have keychain light too.


----------



## BigusLightus (Sep 28, 2006)

2AA MM led with lithiums stays in car. Often carry a two or four D cell mag led just in case.


----------



## fishx65 (Sep 28, 2006)

Gotta have a good headlamp! EOS and Dorcy 3D Lux have worked well for me. I also leave a Dorcy 123 in the truck. The snowmobile and the four wheeler carry Dorcy 123s and I always have the EOS in a pocket.


----------



## rfwjr (Sep 28, 2006)

A River Rock 2AA in each car and a ARC-P AAA on the keychain.


----------



## clipse (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow, you guys have lots more lights in your car than I do. I have a Dorcy Super 1 Watt (1xCR123) in glove box and besides that, I always have these on me.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 28, 2006)

Only reason I don't have a true headlight in my truck, is that an SL Clipmate 3AAA 3LED got busted in my door pocket.

Only aluminum or TOUGH plastic lights are in there now.

The NiteIze headstrap is FAR from perfect... but it works.


----------



## Wolfgang_Ludwig (Sep 28, 2006)

Surefire L4 with McE2S and Surefire 9P


----------



## wasabe64 (Sep 28, 2006)

Predator, 9AN


----------



## X Racer (Sep 28, 2006)

Surefire L4...


----------



## LGCubana (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## Blazer (Sep 28, 2006)

Mag 3D w/ Terralux LED upgrade beside drivers seat (down by seat rails on the floor, slides in perfectly and is held tight).

Brinkman Maxfire in armrest console.

Streamlight Fire Vulcan in rear cargo compartment/trunk. Has the two leds that flash for emergency visibility if stopped on road, and the monster throw/spill out the front for either lighting up the area to change the tire or to see objects quite far away.


----------



## jezzyp (Sep 28, 2006)

Electrolumens Blaster Jnr and cheapo 4 led AA as loner in my car, SL Propoly Lux with standard minimag in wife's. Both sets of car keys have Kevins 35k fauxtons. 
12v 10w spotlight thing on wire in mine as well.

Main lights powered by Energiser lithiums (gave up on the battery station ones - took many failures). Loaners have Kirkland AAs in them.


----------



## SuperJ (Oct 3, 2006)

energizer penlight, streamlight Jr. luxeon, streamlight propoly 4AA, surefire G2, princeton tec 40, and a 1 million cp spotlight. Plus whatever I am carrying at the time, usually a fenix P1.


----------



## bigfoot (Oct 3, 2006)

3D Mag Lite and a AA Mini-Mag with the Nite Ize LED module.


----------



## Black Majik (Oct 3, 2006)

3D MagLED accompanies my Kimber .45 in a locked case.

MMag 2AA LED in driver side door.


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Oct 3, 2006)

SureFire G2 in the glove box


----------



## Roccomo (Oct 3, 2006)

Surefire e1L in glovebox. Also a spare fresh battery.


----------



## wmirag (Oct 3, 2006)

I keep a 2001 vintage Night Buster 8X which has 8 LEDs and runs on 3 AA's. Plus an extra set of batteries. 

LED technology changed so fast that the Night Buster 8X quickly became a dinosaur. Newer lights run brighter and longer, have better beams, and are smaller. Since it has no monetary value, I don't mind leaving in the car where a dishonest parking-jockey, car-wash dude, service-guy, or other may swipe it. 

I wouldn't risk any of my good lights in the car. You guys are trusting souls. Besides, I'm never without a good EDC in my pocket. Do any of you go out "naked"?

W.


----------



## Big_Ed (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a Mag 3D with MagLED module, an EternaLight Ergo 3, one of those 2D incandescent plastic lights with a red cone at the business end (made by Hipwell), and a cheap Eveready 2D light new in it's package to give away if necessary.


----------



## lightsandknives (Oct 3, 2006)

Car #1 - SF G2, 2AA MagLED, 3D Mag
Car #2 - SL TT 2-123, 3D Mag

On me at all times - Arc AAA-P, Fenix P1

I can't bring myself to leave an expensive torch in the car!


----------



## Lucero (Oct 3, 2006)

A TL-3 stays in each car and I carry the Mag85 with me from car to car to house to office, etc.


----------



## evanlocc (Oct 3, 2006)

A mod from the POLICE brand incans.2x123 flashlight to DD 3W LED(hand pick led with unknown bin) on 18650 as bright as white with Aleph2(NG750+TWOJ) in 3 meter!


----------



## The Porcupine (Oct 4, 2006)

Mag2D + Fauxton in one car, 6LED thingy + Fauxton in the other. Looking to equip both cars with a headlamp soon.
I don't like leaving expensive ligths in the cars!


----------



## benp1 (Oct 4, 2006)

Minimag with a TLE5 bulb kit in the glovebox
Cybalite 3C LED/Xenon torch in the boot (moderately similar to a 3C Twin Task)
Plug-in-cigarette lighter floodlight type thing

There's also a Photon 2 on my car keys


----------



## Theatre Booth Guy (Oct 4, 2006)

Inova X5 in the glovebox. Lithium batteries were a must have. It seems to be a much better choice than the [email protected] I used to have rolling on the floor. Although, with the stories of multiple lithium battery light explosions, I hope to change to a single battery light sometime.

Aside from what's in my pocket and on the keychain, I have a 120 volt inverter to run a regular trouble light that has a compact fluorescent lamp (complete with a long enough cord to reach all the way around the car). The inverter cost less than a car charger for my cell phone and is much more usefull!


----------



## BayGleam (Oct 4, 2006)

I keep my PT Impact in the glove box. I've had my car broken into twice a while back so I don't keep lights of high value in the car and tend to EDC those more.

Photon Freedom Micro on my car keys.

I recently bought my kids the Energizer folding LED lanterns ($6.99 at my local Target), which they've used a lot in the car, more so with the shorter days.


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Oct 4, 2006)

edit


----------



## magic79 (Oct 4, 2006)

TigerLight between the seats.

Streamlight TwinTask 3C in storage pouch behind driver's seat.

Streamlight 4AA ProPoly in center console.


----------



## jsr (Oct 4, 2006)

My daily drivers each have a Nuwai Q3 with TWOH (one green, one titanium silver). My weekend car has a Fenix P1.


----------



## Omega Man (Oct 5, 2006)

My woman just claimed my 3D mag with 1w Endurable dropin for her confidence-inspiring house light. I now have a Blaster Jr. copy in the door compartment.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a throwaway 1.99 walmart special.Its been there and works for 4 years..so far.I believe its a garrety.Back up to whatever I edc.


----------



## helios (Oct 5, 2006)

My Gladius has been demoted from duty use to car light. Strobe works great to warn approaching vehicles when I have to change a tire at night.


----------



## WNG (Oct 5, 2006)

ZeissOEM2 said:


> U2 + 2D magcharger





Man, this is flashlight porn!! Hahahah!
What lusty lights!


----------



## ScottyJ (Oct 5, 2006)

For me it would be the HDS which is always in my pocket, and for the wife the same thing which is always in her purse. When one or both of us is in the car, so are the flashlights.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 6, 2006)

Wolf Eyes Rattlesnake 12V--300 lumens powered by three 150A cells. If my headlights fail, I can hold the Wolf Eyes out the window and have enough brightness and beam width to see where I'm going. And its just short enough to fit horizontally in my car's opened center console.


----------



## Stpeteaustin (Jan 29, 2007)

Surefire G2 in my truck and the wife's ride.


----------



## Duluth Diesel (Jan 29, 2007)

Digilite (or Digilight?) T12 in the center console. 228 lumens for over an hour (supposedly), and comparing it to my 6P with P61 lamp, it is about right. Plus I EDC a Fenix P1D CE and SureFire 6P (which will soon house a Cree lamp).


----------



## FatTony (Jan 29, 2007)

I have a BMW factory fit one in the glove box of my Beemer, and a keychain LED (freebie from Lighthound) on the keys for my Subaru Impreza (limited edition P1).


----------



## jayhackett03 (Jan 29, 2007)

soon to be ROP/eneloop.


----------



## woodasptim (Jan 29, 2007)

Streamlight UltraStinger on the car charger mounted next to the driver seat in my truck and a 2AA minimag w/ Niteize in the glovebox.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jan 29, 2007)

A 3D Mag fits in the door pocket of the Prius as if it were made for that purpose.


----------



## ScooterBug (Jan 29, 2007)

streamlight 20XL in my truck plus what i have on me. Brides truck has a Brinkman Max-fire in console.


----------



## MikeSalt (Jan 29, 2007)

Ring Cyba-Lite 3 watt (3C) next to the handbrake, MiniMag 2AA in its case in the toolbag and a MagLite 6D in the boot (primarily NOT for lighting purposes, if you know what I mean?)


----------



## Cribbage (Jan 29, 2007)

In the truck:

SF E2e
Mag 2C modded to 3xCR123 w/ Mag 6-cell Xenon and a frosted lens
Mag 2AA 3w LED

In the car (wife's):
Inova X5 (pos)
Mag 2AA 3w LED


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Jan 29, 2007)

SL Twin task 2 cell lithium in each car.


----------



## BMRSEB (Jan 29, 2007)

FatTony said:


> I have a BMW factory fit one in the glove box of my Beemer, and a keychain LED (freebie from Lighthound) on the keys for my Subaru Impreza (limited edition P1).



FatTony, you should know better, Beemer's are BMW motorcycles and Bimmers are BMW cars..

Anyway, my factory BMW glove flashlight is dead.. I have a 7W Luxeon in the glove... Waiting for my JetBeam C-LE for EDC.. Might pickup that 10 pack keychain LED set from DealExtreme, less that $5!


----------



## rotncore (Jan 29, 2007)

I keep a Streamlight Scorpion in the ash drawer, as I don't smoke. My car was broken into a few weeks ago, and I was a little surprised it wasn't taken. All the a$$hats took was my cell/gps charger, and a few cds. They left the light, my sunglasses (Oakley Half-jackets) in the console trays and my descent emergency kit in the trunk (which they rifled through), along with a pile of broken glass.  After that, I never leave anything I wouldn't shrug at losing in the car, as I think I got off quite lucky that time. I also carry my P1D-CE in my pocket everywhere.

I like the headlight suggestion...I think I may need an EOS and a few lithiums to go with it.


----------



## jnj1033 (Jan 30, 2007)

I've done enough night work on my cars to appreciate a headlamp, but I don't keep one in the car. Yet. Has anyone tried a Riverrock headlamp on lithiums? In the mean time, I've got a 2 mcp Vector and a Dorcy CR123A in my car, plus whatever I'm carrying, and a RR 2AA in my wife's purse, and a 2D MagLED and a cheap Garrity 2D Tufflight in her car. I think there might be a Nite-Ize MM under the drivers' seat too.


----------



## electromage (Jan 30, 2007)

I keep a red 4D Mag with a halogen bulb between my seat and the center console, a G2 and Streamlight 2L3W in the center console, 1MCP Vector spot behind the passenger seat, and HF HID in the back.

Matt


----------



## jlomein (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow...so many of you have your lights inside the glovebox or car interior. My car has been broken into several times and they take everything (pennies, pens, road maps, notepads).

I have a crank LED light that I keep under the mat in the trunk which I have double locked so it can't be opened from inside the car. I chose this option after having the batteries die in the light I used changing a spare tire once.


----------



## jar3ds (Jan 30, 2007)

Princeton Tec Quad w/ lithium batteries


----------



## wojtek_pl (Jan 30, 2007)

None. Because I have at least two flashlights with me I do not need another one lying in the car, doing nothing...


----------



## wasBlinded (Jan 30, 2007)

jlomein said:


> Wow...so many of you have your lights inside the glovebox or car interior. My car has been broken into several times and they take everything (pennies, pens, road maps, notepads).


 
I got lucky on that point. My car was entered (forgot to lock it in my driveway) the night after Christmas. The thief took a Christmas stocking, Gameboy and my old MP3 player, but left a modded Surefire L1 (whew!). Stupid thief. Actually, I'm glad he took my girlfriend's son's Gameboy (a more anitsocial device has not been invented) - I offered him the money it would take to replace it, and he chose to get a Bearded Dragon lizard for a pet. I like the lizard.


----------



## lordrobs (Jan 30, 2007)

Cheep 7 LED generic Chinese made 3AAA torch. Plus my P1D is always in my pocket.


----------



## Per Arne (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi,

At the moment:
- MagCharger w/ Fivemega Reflector, 18W bulp, Red Flasher and Red Traffic 
Cone.
- Petzl DUO-60 Yellow Headlamp w/ 4AA Lithium batteries; Halogen lamp and 
8-LED adapter
- UK 2L (CR123A) Yellow
- Surefire G2 Yellow w/ 1W LED from G&P 
- Peak LED SS Kilmanjaro AA Lithium w/ push-button - new
- Mini Maglite AA Black w/ TLE-5 LED and F04 - now removed...
- Mini Maglite AAA Red w/ TLE-20 LED in my Reflective Vest. 
A Warning triangle and Reflective Vest is mandatory in Norway. 

and some free coin cell LEDs from Lighthound...

Drive safe!!!





PA

Edit: sorry, I forgot my 170mm 12V - 100W LightForce


----------



## ringzero (Jan 30, 2007)

Per Arne said:


> At the moment:
> - MagCharger w/ Fivemega Reflector and 18W bulp.
> - Petzl DUO Headlamp 4AA w/ Halogen and 8-LED
> - UK 2L (CR123A) Yellow
> ...



Hey there Per Arne, judging by your car lights you are what is known as a "belt and suspenders man." ;>

You are certainly well prepared for nearly any situation requiring light. I hope you never lose all those fine lights due to a thief breaking into your car.


----------



## MarNav1 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lightwave 3000 under the seat.


----------



## Akubra (Jan 30, 2007)

A Mag 3D each in the trunk of both cars, my old original SF 6P in the glove compartment of my daily driver and a Minimag AA in the other cars console.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 30, 2007)

Right now there's a cheap, old, $6.00 cig-lighter powered spot I picked up at a hardware closeout sale in the glove box. It's really a sealed-beam headlamp.

I usually EDC a *Gerber IU*, an *Inova X5* and one of 3 headlamps so I don't really store anything but the spot in the car.

Based on some comments here I might load my *UK 4AA eLed Zoom* with some lithiums and a traffic wand and stash that in the car.


----------



## jumpstat (Jan 30, 2007)

My trustee Mag 4D in red.......practical dual purpose tool


----------



## benchmade_boy (Jan 30, 2007)

mine is a surefire 8NX. i put it in the holder i made for it when i get in, and i take it out when i get home. i have the car cgager pluged in and ready to charge.


----------



## 45ACP (Jan 31, 2007)

MC with cradle.


----------



## KEW (Feb 1, 2007)

While I am sure most of us have at least one light on us at all times, including the shower, I think one of the large rechargable spolights is the thing to have in the car. When you talk about a car light, as opposed to a carry light, size and weight are not an issue. There are many cheap spolights available. Radio Shack, Pep Boys, and Costco have them for under $10. Since most of them use a lead acid battery they can tolerate the extreme heat and cold better than most others.


----------



## majr (Feb 1, 2007)

G2 in the glovebox, mag3d 6cell bulb on 2x17670 li-ions behind the seat


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Feb 1, 2007)

Truck : PT Corona or EOS I forgot which one, SL 3C Propoly Lux, and a P1DCree on my keychain

S2000: A2 with 12 pack of SF123, Orb Raw NS on keys.


----------



## download (Feb 1, 2007)

4 Cree modded flashlights in car:

1. 4AA lantern Cree'ed in front seat middle box,
2. Energizer 2D with MagLED 2 cell Cree'ed in rear trunk,
3. MiniMagLED 3AA Cree'ed in driver door.
4. Mag4C Tri-Cree, 18650 x3 with D2DIM in glovebox.


----------



## Per Arne (Feb 5, 2007)

Reply to Ringzero;

Some years back I had a buglary in my car and I lost a Maglite 4C cell and a Pelican Kinglite w/8D cell  together with a pair of handcuffs...  At the time I had no alarm installed in my car. Now I have a new car with alarm  

PA


----------



## chefgrill (Feb 5, 2007)

6AA (2D) Mag with 5 Cell Mag Xenon Bulb.


----------



## s23246g (Feb 5, 2007)

Brinkman Maxfire and [email protected] 3AA LED (with lithiums) in the console for when brightness is needed, along with a mini [email protected] with nite-ize led upgrade for map work, etc, when brightness isn't a factor. Also some road flares, a cheap six-dollar 6 volt lantern (with spare battery), and many other smaller lights, candles, matches, etc in my survival pack in the truck. It gets cold here, so I keep lithium batteries in all car lights.


----------



## TKC (Feb 5, 2007)

*My car flashlight is a SF 6P. I also have several ASP Elites, and one with a green LED. I also have some no name chinese LED in there as well.*


----------



## Cartman (Feb 7, 2007)

My car: SL-20X w/ SL-35 LA.
Wife's car: Mag 4D w/ MAG LED but about to get a Terralux K2 upgrade.
Van: SL-20X and PrincetonTec APEX with lithiums.

Hmm, maybe not enough lights after looking at other's list.


----------



## pactchncn (Feb 7, 2007)

An abused Surefire G2 in the glove box (locked), my only Surefire light that hasn't been serviced. Also a [email protected] 2AA LED in the toolbag in the trunk.


----------



## bimemrboy318 (Jun 6, 2007)

Are you guys experiencing any leak batteries? My alkalines won't last a week in a plastic 2xAA light.

I dont' mind sticking a Maxfire in there but I heard that once the lithiums have been cycled on and off they won't last either.

So, what battery can I use that will take the southern summers that will be used maybe once a week?


----------



## BoomerSooner (Jun 6, 2007)

Mag 4D running 5 C's, a Brinkman Maxfire and an Inova X5 in the center console.


----------



## sygyzy (Jun 6, 2007)

Black 3D Akaline mag with Lux 3.


----------



## f22shift (Jun 6, 2007)

petzl tikka. handfree to work


----------



## Glock40 (Jun 6, 2007)

Surefire g2 cree
Inova x5
PT quad with lithium batteries


----------



## scottaw (Jun 6, 2007)

My car: 2D mag in the trunk, crank light in the emergancy kit, P2D in my pocket at all times.

Fiancee's car: 2D mag

Last black friday at lowe's they had 2, 3, or 4 D mags, $10 right across the board. I grabbed everyone one. I just change the batteries in both of them when i change my smoke detector batteries, then use the "old" car batteries for around the house lights. No need to throw them away if they've barely been used.

We also both have emergency kits in the car with jumper cables, tow straps, gloves, hats, reflective triangles, rope, etc etc. I hardly ever use any of the stuff, but it pays for itself that one time you need it.


----------



## Per Arne (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi again,

In my car;
- MagCharger w/ FM Reflector, 18W bulp, Red Flasher Tailswitch and Red traffic Cone.
- Petzl DUO-60 Headlamp w/ 4AA Lithium batteries; Halogen lamp and white/blueish 8-LED adapter.
- Red Mini Maglite AAA w/ TerreLUX TLE-20 White LED and Lithium batteries in my Reflective Vest.

New;

- Red Mini Maglite w/ TerraLUX TLE-5 RED LED, SureFire F04 Diffuserlens and TerraLUX TCS-1 push button switch.

A Pistol Case made for
- SureFire G2 Yellow w/ G&P-BK Bezel and 1W LED (edit)
- UK 2L, Yellow.
- UK AAA Pocket LED, Yellow.
- Chargers for AA/AAA and Li-ion batteries, spare lithium batteries, lamps and some free coin cell LEDs from Lighthound...

In early May a cousin and I went out one night looking for elk :candle: Unfortunately my Lightforce 170mm 12V - 100W wouldn't work properly  so the MagCharger and my new SureFire M6 with MN21 saved the night! 

Drive safe!!

PA


----------



## Peter Atwood (Jun 6, 2007)

Got a stock Surefire G2 and a 9V magnetic Safelite in my wife's car. I keep spare batteries in my truck and an older Peak LED AA light with nichias in addition to whatever I have on me. Plenty of runtime potential.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't think much has changed since I've posted here, But I've added a River Rock 2AA LUXIII and an Inova Bolt 2AA as I have PLENTY of lights!

And if things work out the Maxfire that has a P60 will get Cree'd!


----------



## BlackDecker (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow, I feel outclassed. All I have is a old Eveready 2 LED headlamp in the glovebox and a River Rock 2AAA in the center console.


----------



## TKC (Jun 6, 2007)

*I have a SF G2, an ASP Elite, a green LED ASP, and a cheapie LED that was a gift. Oh, and I have a CPF lighted pen.*


----------



## lampthis (Jun 6, 2007)

Moved my L1P to the car, after buying some of the new Cree lights.


----------



## maverick (Jun 7, 2007)

I just leave my Surefire 10X Dominator in the car hooked up to the cigarette lighter charger. Close to perfect in my opinion.


----------



## nyyankeefen (Jun 7, 2007)

FatTony said:


> I have a BMW factory fit one in the glove box of my Beemer.



I have the same in my 3 series, but its pretty worthless imho. I also have an inova XO between the front seats along side 2 cr123's, and a G2 in the drivers side door.


----------



## StoneDog (Jun 7, 2007)

A plain old Streamlight Scorpion plus an extra set of batteries. 

I may have a 4AA incan/flourescent in the trunk somewhere, not sure. 

Guess I'm not the flahslight nut I used to be...


----------



## rhino465 (Jun 8, 2007)

In the cab of my truck (that I can remember):

UK4C
UK2AA (the side by side)
Pelican MityLite Plus 4AA
Some generic "shaker" light

Plus my vest is usually in the truck, which has a SureFire G2 in it.

That doesn't count my emergency bag, or other miscellaneous stuff.


----------



## GeorgePaul (Jun 9, 2007)

Streamlight Scorpion in the center console. In the trunk, a SureFire headband for use with the SL and a cheap Gerber light that has a tripod base and can flash slowly on and off.


----------



## WhatMACHI (Jun 9, 2007)

Eveready Dolphin. Been my families emergency flashlight of choice ever since i can remember. They are big(easy to find), cheap, bright, waterproof.


----------



## billy (Jun 9, 2007)

Osram Multi Halogen (with warning flasher) ...  fortunately never put to use


----------



## jml90 (Jun 9, 2007)

maverick said:


> I just leave my Surefire 10X Dominator in the car hooked up to the cigarette lighter charger. Close to perfect in my opinion.



However, the price is not.


----------



## macforsale (Jun 9, 2007)

*


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 9, 2007)

macforsale said:


> Maglight 2C w/ magled upgrade, stuffed in a pair of thin in the sole socks. Fits nicely in the glove box.



Hmmmmm... this causes me to ponder using a 4 cell M*gled in a 2C with two 123 as a long storage pretty nice light!

Thanks Mac!


----------



## Chopper (Jun 9, 2007)

My truck:
MagLED 3D (behind driver's seat)
MagCharger (under driver's seat)
Brinkmann Maxfire (in door pocket)
Dorcy CR123 (in my pocket)
SL Keymate (on keyring)

Wife's truck:
MagLED 3D (behind driver's seat)
SL Polystinger (under driver's seat)
Dorcy MetalGear 3AA (in door pocket)
SL Keymate (on keyring)
AC powered (plug-in) [spotlight in rear storage compartment]


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 9, 2007)

Stock SureFire G3 and an Inova 24/7.


----------



## RebelXTNC (Jun 11, 2007)

I keep a Nuwai 2xCR123 3W 2-level LED light in an insulated snack-sized container, velcroed to the floor between the front seats of my van.
Plus whatever I EDC, plus whatever is in any bags, cases or jackets along for the ride. Plus I sometimes throw in a Nuwai 3xC 3W 3-level plus strobe LED light for good measure.
I am going to add a headlight... I should have been doing that already even though some of my smaller EDC lights can be clipped onto collars or hat brims.


----------



## BGater (Jun 12, 2007)

Pickup has a 3D Mag LED in snap out clips on the back of the cab, and a Civictor with Lith batt in the glove box. Car has a 2D Mag LED under the pass seat and a Civictor with Lith in the glove box. I have tons of these Civictors, built like a tank, simple on/off twist and with Lith battery no worries for years. I have them stuffed everywhere, tractors, tool boxes in the garage, night stands, one on the coffee table in a lead crystal dish in the liv room, ect. I also keep an extra set of batts for all in each vehicle. You never know when you will away from home and need some good light.

My brother in laws apartment caught fire a few weeks ago. A call came to the cell phone we all went straight there, no time to go home and get "equipment". About 20 of us started packing what was left up and hauling it to a cleaning/storage unit, it soon got dark and I went to my wifes car and my truck and came back with enough light to turn the apartment into day. I also had an L1D on my belt and the wife had another Civictor in her purse. Nobody else had a light with them. My in laws didnt even own a flashlight to use at the apartment. We have them all setup in a home now and im taking care of that light problem they have, LED style ! The fire fighters stopped back by that evening to see how things were going, and all the guys were checking out the lights. "Hey, look at this one....lemme see that.....turn that one off so I can check this beam out......Holy S**t". LOL  .


----------



## FILIPPO (Jun 12, 2007)

standard MagCharger


----------



## atm (Jun 12, 2007)

ProPoly 4AA Lux (stocked with lithiums for long/reliable storage). These have good output plus reasonable runtime, are very tough, plus I like the idea of the pressure relief valve in a light stored in the car due to the huge temperature variations.

Inova 24/7 (including headband and magnetic mount) is usually there as well.


----------



## Sakkath (Jun 12, 2007)

My current car flashlight is a regular 2aa minimaglite and it always ride in the glove box. I'm planning on upgrading it to a cheapish 1or2xCR123A light, mayble a G2 with cree drop in.


----------



## bullterrier (Jun 23, 2007)

In my glove box I have:

Glo-Toob FX with one of those plastic triangles and the old version X0s, UK2L and 2AA lithium powered MiniMag with an LED drop-in and niteize IQ Switch for longer runtime when less light is needed. 

sorry fore my english im from sweden


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 23, 2007)

An inexpensive, inca, completely rubber-coated, Duracell 2AA model w/ a lanyard cord. Purchased for a few bucks at Duane Reade.

Why such an inexpensive light when I have others that are much more expensive and brighter too? It's because I carry those lights on me. I don't let others drive my car, so the Duracell is actually a back-up light to the ones I have on me. Also, the light fits in both my glove compartment, and in my center console. But another main reason is because the all-rubber coating means the barrel won't freeze in the Winter, or heat up in the Summer.


----------



## Quickbeam (Jun 23, 2007)

Mag 4D with 4D MagLED bulb. No big loss if someone steals it.....


----------



## KingGlamis (Jun 23, 2007)

Quickbeam said:


> Mag 4D with 4D MagLED bulb. No big loss if someone steals it.....


 
Same here, but I also always have my Streamlight Twin-Task 2L in my pocket, and I normally have one of my DeWalt 18V flex-head work lights in the truck too (great for tire changes or break downs).


----------



## TxShooter (Jun 24, 2007)

Streamlight SL-20X or 20XP


----------



## MagLED II (Jun 25, 2007)

a RR 2xAAA .5 Watt headlamp. 
+ whatever i have on me (usually a 5 mode Dexlight x.v. and a Peak Pacific


----------



## DJ Q (Jun 25, 2007)

I keep an ultrafire c2 in my briefcase and an sl keymate on my keychain, so when im driving i'll at least have the keymate, but the light that never leaves the car is a spotlight with a built-in toolkit (hammer, pliers, screwdrivers, hex wrenches). it's got a flashmode, siren, and radio. also, it's powered strictly off the 12v cigarette lighter adapter...no batteries to leak or explode...pretty awesome for a gift from a christmas party...


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 25, 2007)

I use the built in overhead car lights.


----------



## Learjet (Jun 25, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> I use the built in overhead car lights.



What happens if the car battery goes dead? 

In the glove box I have a 4AA 10 LED. There's a 12V light built into the tyre pump driven by cigarette lighter socket but if battery goes dead it won't work.

An Ultrafire WF-602D1 usually comes along for a ride also.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 25, 2007)

I _HAD _a Maxfire with a DX Cree surgically implanted in my truck, but Dad needed something good for his.

So I guess my G2 with DX Cree is going in my truck.

I'll just keep my G2/KL3 "Chop"ed here on my desk instead.

Those two aren't my only lights by any stretch, but have been USED more than any others since I got the DX Crees!!!


----------



## CLHC (Jun 25, 2007)

In my F-150 as of late:

MagCharger.60
Mag.LED
StreamLight.4AA.ProPolymer.Lux
Bayco.SLR-9000

That's all folks!


----------



## jayhackett03 (Jun 25, 2007)

right now its a Mag 4D just because i've been too lazy to take it out of my truck and put it on my shelf. My truck light is my Fenix in my left pants pocket. My P3D just came today! so, i'll be carrying it from now on.


----------



## Marduke (Jun 25, 2007)

Worried about that Maglite under your seat rolling around and getting dented, scratched, and nasty? Try this:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/167974
Or, keep it inside of an old sock. You know, one of the many you accumulate that lost it's match in the sock-stealing dryer. BTW, I keep a MagLED 2D and an Inova X1 gen 2 or X5 gen 2 in my car.


----------



## BSCOTT1504 (Jun 26, 2007)

L1D-CE in armrest..


----------



## AzGB (Jun 26, 2007)

SureFire M6 in the cupholder built into the door, L2 in the center console, and U2 back behind the doublecab seats with more tools and gear. Also usually at least one box of SF primaries floating around the truck somewhere...


----------



## lctorana (Aug 10, 2007)

Daily Driver:

Golston 7W in driver's glovebox.
DashLite in the lighter socket
128LED Showerhead with 3 SubC in the passenger glovebox
Big Jim in the boot
el-cheapo 4D rubber in the boot.

Second Car (gets used for long trips only):

Ultrafire C2 in driver's door pocket.
Eveready E250K in passenger glovebox
Eveready Dolphin in boot.


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Aug 10, 2007)

For the truck: 

*Pelican 2130 Mini Flasher*
*Gerber Infinity Ultra*
*Fenix P1 CE CREE LED*
*Coleman Exponent CR123A Lantern on the way*
*Lots of batteries*
**
*Everyday carry is:*
**
*Surefire E1L Cree for work*
*Nova Tac EDC-120 to show off on the weekend*


----------



## nzgunnie (Aug 10, 2007)

I have a SF G2-YL.


----------



## MikeM (Aug 10, 2007)

A very well used yellow SF G2 in the door compartment.

Mike


----------



## dolbyyy (Aug 12, 2007)

Surefire A2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Vinnyp (Aug 12, 2007)

Like everyone whatever is on my keyring and in my pocket or bag usually a draco and a P1DCE Q5 but occasionally just the draco. The car keys each have a photon.

In each car I have an L2DCE (They now have OP reflectosr and either Q2 or Q5 emmiter) in the centre console with an L1D tube if need to pocket it for some reason I also have a Niteize head band so it can be a substitute headlamp. In the boot (trunk) I have a small 4*AA flourescent tube with a magnetic mount together with a 12V combo lamp compressor.


----------



## carlosliu (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm quite worry about the safety of Li-Ion battery because the temperature inside the car could be very high under the summer sunshine. Although I never measured the temperature in my car, I think 60°C(140°F) or higher is common. In past few years, I already saw several disposable lighter exploded in my friends' car. I really don't want to see an exploded CR123A...

How do you think about this issue? Is AA battery safer than Li-Ion in such a condition?


----------



## Marduke (Aug 12, 2007)

Lithium-air is safer than lithium-ion at high temperatures.


----------

